# Digital Cameras



## lienluu (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I want to get a new digital camera, but am totally lost as to what to get. It's primarily for taking photos of the orchids and i'd like to get something that can take photos of very small orchids! I have some really neat minatures, but it's impossible to photograph these small blooms.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks
Lien


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 15, 2006)

You probaby need to get a digital SLR like the Canon EOS or Nikon D70 series with changable lens. For good macro photos a separate lens is better than the ones with builtin macro mode. I was looking for a camera a few months ago and that is what they suggested.

Paphman910


----------



## lienluu (Aug 15, 2006)

Paphman910 said:


> You probaby need to get a digital SLR like the Canon EOS or Nikon D70 series with changable lens. For good macro photos a separate lens is better than the ones with builtin macro mode. I was looking for a camera a few months ago and that is what they suggested.
> 
> Paphman910



That is what I was thinking as well, but still not sure what brand/model/lens would be best. What did you decide on?

Thanks,
Lien


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 15, 2006)

I haven't decided yet because these cameras but more along the lines of a Canon 30D EOS without lens. If I were you I would buy the digital camera without the lens and buy separate lens than range from $200-350 for a very good macro lens. Alway invest in a good lens is what the camera expert told me at the shop. You should check out the specifications and reviews on dpreview.com before you buy the camera. I think autofocus is good but for flowers you need to have manual focus. I heard my friends who have digital camera have a hard time focusing on a part of the flower using autofocus.

Paphman910


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 15, 2006)

Can't beat the price.


----------



## gore42 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Lien,

I've been using Canon EOS cameras for about 15 years, and love them. I've used Nikons as well (my current digital is a Nikon) and I've consistantly been unfavorably impressed with their auto-focusing capabilities. For me, they search a lot, and focus poorly in low light and close up. Its not surprising that the Nikkor 105 mm micro lens has a focusing range limiter (so that it doesnt search through the whole range all the time). Its an excellent lens, don't get me wrong  

Anyway, the modern Canon EOS digitals are all around 8 M pixels, and unless you're a serious photographer, I doubt that the 20d has much more to offer than the Rebel d. I really like the exposure compensation wheel on the back of the 20d (and my old EOS A2), but it's a feature that many people ignore. But for me, the Canons have awesome auto-focus, and intuitive controls. 

I'd also get a micro lens (I don't mean Macro; micro is 1:1). Canon used to make a 100mm micro lens, Nikon has a 105. The camera is only as good as the lens that you put in front of it 

- Matthew


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 15, 2006)

I got a new Canon Rebel and love it. I do need to eventually read the manual and get a better macro lens though. I'd give more specifics about it, but still at work now.

Jon
________
BHO HASH OIL


----------



## lienluu (Aug 15, 2006)

I was thinking of this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ef=sr_1_2/103-9191635-1083817?ie=UTF8&s=photo

Now i just need to figure out which lens to get?


----------



## lienluu (Aug 15, 2006)

And this lens:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004XOM3/ref=e_deav_acc_1_15/103-9191635-1083817?ie=UTF8

do those look good?


----------



## Heather (Aug 15, 2006)

I keep trying to send you this link via email Lien, but it isn't leaving my outbox so....

http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## Heather (Aug 15, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Can't beat the price.



Wow, no kidding. 
I had my very first NY System Hot Weiner last week for a buck sixty. To think, it could have bought me a camera!


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> I had my very first NY System Hot Weiner last week for a buck sixty.


I really have no idea what that means. However, I'm piecing it together using the words in that sentence and it is very, very funny.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 15, 2006)

I bought my daughter a Nikon D50 for her graduation...Its great, just like a "real" camera. I bought myself a Nikon Coolpix L2, but there is no comparison with the pictures. If you want, PM me and I'll send you a comparison...a P. concolor photograped by both cameras. Both are 6 megapixels, but the difference is incredible...of course, the D50 is about $450 more than the L2.....but if you are serious about photography, the D50 (or whatever its upgrades are) is the way to go. Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Aug 15, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I really have no idea what that means. However, I'm piecing it together using the words in that sentence and it is very, very funny.



Okay, boy is this ever OT...

http://www.olneyvillenysystem.com/

FWIW, I am researching an exhibit at work on RI food. RI food is really weird. We have these strange items that are ONLY available in Rhode Island. Coffee Milk, Cabinets (Milk Shakes), Stuffies (Stuffed Quahogs) and NY System Hot Weiners. 'We' also call them "stubbies" or "gaggas" 
They are wee little hot dogs w/ meat sauce, onions, mustard, and celery salt and they are lined up on one's arm. The retail for about a buck sixty. Most people eat three. I had my first ONE last week. There is a story that David Byrne, who worked at the above location when he was a student at RISD, alluded to this "up the arm" motion in one of the Talking Head's videos, but I (most unfortunately) disproved that rumor last week. He did work there, but the motion of chopping on his arm apparently came from some Japanese teen dance moves. 

I am not making this up. I have articles. I can prove this. Really.

*Edit* I am STILL planning on trying to contact David Byrne (who I met in Santa Fe years ago) and asking him to come to our opening and eat a wiener for us for press purposes. Really. I am. I work in PR. How great would that be??


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 15, 2006)

Mmmmm. I need to get some weiner spice mix. 



And with that, I am back. I couldn't think of a better first line for my return.


----------



## Heather (Aug 15, 2006)

At the risk of opening another can of worms (haha, no pun intended) another RI landmark is Nibbles Woodaway (whom I work very close to!) 

http://www.quahog.org/attractions/index.php?id=58


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmm...looks like Rhode Island is trying to rip off our Cincinnati Chili Coney Dogs...

Jon
________
Honda Bros 400 History


----------



## gore42 (Aug 16, 2006)

Lien, I think that looks like a great choice for a lens. The camera is awesome, I've played around with one but don't own one yet. One day I'll get one myself 

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Hmmm...looks like Rhode Island is trying to rip off our Cincinnati Chili Coney Dogs...
> 
> Jon



Jon, 
Coney's apparently were indeed the same thing (or similar anyway, the RI version has its roots with the Greek immigrant population) - called that because when hot dogs were first widely available, the association with New York was so great they had to associate with the state somehow in order to sell them - so states such as Ohio and RI came up w/ their own NY related name in order to do so.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 16, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> If you want, PM me and I'll send you a comparison...a P. concolor photograped by both cameras. Both are 6 megapixels, but the difference is incredible...



Eric, please post it for everyone to see! I think the comparission would be useful for any one considering contimplaiting spending the extra money. 

But if you insist, please PM the pictures to me as well.

Kyle


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2006)

Your choices look good to me, Lien. I didn't check the specs on the lens, though. Does it give you how close it can focus? That would be an important consideration in my book.

Yes, I agree. Eric, please post the photos.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 16, 2006)

From what I could find on that lens, it can focus from centimeters away. I'd recommend a tripod for when trying to take pics of things that small. Even a tiny movement can throw off the quality of the picture when focused on something that small.

Jon
________
SUZUKI DR400


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Lien:
Good choice and I think the lens you chose depend on how small a flower you want to take. The quality of your lens makes a big difference and the more you pay the better the lens. It will show in the quality of the photos.

Paphman910


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 16, 2006)

Be sure to get a huge memory card, too.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll work on sending the pictures...I'lve always been lazy about figuring out the best means of sending them (theyr'e several mb) Memory cards are cheap now...I got a 1 gb chips from Oempcworld for a little over $30, shipping included. Take care, Eric


----------



## lienluu (Aug 16, 2006)

So i just ordered a tripod, the Canon EOS 30D 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM Lens for Canon SLR Cameras. YAY!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Lienluu:
That is one great camera and I can't wait to see photos you take. I know it is going to be very impressive. Good Choice. It is a very solid camera and not flimsy like other cameras.

Paphman910


----------



## lienluu (Aug 16, 2006)

Paphman910 said:


> Hi Lienluu:
> That is one great camera and I can't wait to see photos you take. I know it is going to be very impressive. Good Choice. It is a very solid camera and not flimsy like other cameras.
> 
> Paphman910




Thanks! I can't wait to get it and can't wait to see if i can take pics of these little Lepenthes. They are so amazing, but impossible to photograph with the camera I have now.

Lien


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Lienluu:
Check this site out:
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/canon/eos_30d-review/

Paphman910


----------



## lienluu (Aug 16, 2006)

Paphman910 said:


> Hi Lienluu:
> Check this site out:
> http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/canon/eos_30d-review/
> 
> Paphman910



Thanks!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 16, 2006)

OK....I'm trying here with Imageshack or whatever its called....the better picture is the D50, the yellower blurry one is the L2 ...Take care, Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't see squat.....Oh well....Take care, Eric


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't see anything, either. I'm not familiar with Imageshack, but on Photobucket you can copy the link that has img before and after the name. Does Imageshack have that option?


----------

